# 4 ingredient cake recipe….answering an old posting



## Mojo25

Hi ya. I know there was a search for this earlier this year. I found this recipe on-line, perhaps this helps out.

Ingredients:

Self-Rising Flour
Granulated White Sugar
Vegetable or Canola Oil
Water

https://kirbiecravings.com/easy-birthday-cake/


----------



## Elizawh

Thank u. Must try that recipe


----------



## bettyirene

I do not like oil in cakes, in place of butter............"butter makes it better"!!


----------



## kaytea

That would be tastier with butter I think . seems to need something to give it some flavor.


----------



## seamer45

I’m glad to have it. One GD is vegan, I have a wonderful chocolate vegan recipe but the vanilla I have isn’t great. I’ll give this a try.


----------



## run4fittness

Thanks.


----------



## maggiex4

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## gillian lorraine

Thank you


----------



## Myrle

Thanks the cookies sound reat too.


----------



## flitri

Thank you for this recipe.


----------



## Ladyj960

Thank you


----------



## Mitch

I will try this……I often make a chocolate wacky cake. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KroSha

Mojo25 said:


> Hi ya. I know there was a search for this earlier this year. I found this recipe on-line, perhaps this helps out.
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> Self-Rising Flour
> Granulated White Sugar
> Vegetable or Canola Oil
> Water
> 
> https://kirbiecravings.com/easy-birthday-cake/


Of course you should always test before a special event, but you can often replace oil with applesauce on a 1:1 ratio.


----------

